
Ask HN: What has the highest cost per megabyte? - foota
I was just thinking, the product that my company makes costs roughly $8&#x2F;Megabtye (shipped binary), what has the highest cost per MB that you can think of?
======
jepler
"304a554a310c7e546dfe434669c62820b7d83490" (160 bits) was reportedly worth
millions of dollars [https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/06/17/critical-update-re-
dao-...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/06/17/critical-update-re-dao-
vulnerability/)

------
pinewurst
Intel 3101s (64 bits of storage) were $99.50 (in 1970 $).

